# International education fee



## hungenahally (May 26, 2013)

HI, My daughtyer is an international student and has applied for migration as a part of a partenr visa form. When she gets her temporary resident visa status, wil she need to still pay international education fees.

Sam


----------



## Amrita (Jun 4, 2013)

Yes she needs to pay the international fees. If she gets the Permanent Residency then she will be a domestic student


----------



## hungenahally (May 26, 2013)

Thanks Amrita, when we apply for a partner visa with a child will the child get a permanent visa or temporary visa any idea.

Suresh


----------



## Amrita (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi Suresh,

As per my knowledge if parents are not having PR or Australian citizenship the child will not get the PR. He will entitle to get his PR once he turns 18.

Thanks
Amrita


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

I've tried to get some answers about this from a local TAFE but they keep referring me back to the DIAC website that doesn't give me a clear answer.

My partner is currently on a subclass 820 and has enrolled into AMEP at TAFE (but she hasn't started classes just yet).

Once she has finished studying, does anyone know if she is eligible for domestic TAFE fees for other courses or does she still have to pay international fees? I have this idea in my head from somewhere that people on an 820 can access TAFE at domestic prices but they certainly can't get FEE-HELP for university.

Anyone here studying or looked into this more?


----------



## Amrita (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi BonezAU,


Visa type	What you can do in Australia
Partner temporary visa (subclass 820)

remain in Australia with your partner, until a decision is made regarding your permanent visa
work in Australia
study in Australia, but you will not have access to government funding for tertiary study and will be charged international upfront full fees

You can see the above deatil on the immigration website.

Thanks
Amrita


----------



## Todd (May 14, 2013)

What is the actual duration to get a permanent VISA for Australia.I am a student and doing my bachelor degree in London want to shift Australia and I have no idea about the VISA process ,can you suggest me about all the rules and regulation?


----------



## MsSeptember (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi I'm on PMV now and soon applying for 820... Planning to study at CIT fot some short courses.. Will I'm eligible for that??? 
Thanks!!


----------

